

Introducing New Ask to Answer - PhilipA
https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-New-Ask-to-Answer?share=1

======
PhilipA
They already skipped promoted posts. It seems like promoted posts is an
obvious way for the investors to get a return on their money.

